# Halo deca stack for women.



## erin4925 (Feb 16, 2012)

I started a Halo and deca stack yesterday along with a clean diet . I am a 33 year old female with a physically demanding job (firefighting).wondering if any other female has done this before and their end results . First two weeks I am doing 50mg of each . Last four weeks 75mg of halo and 90 of deca . Also taking milk thistle and will get e-control on hand just in case . Hopefully it works like forza T used to . I have done a cycle of anavar in the pass . But since is so hard to fine I have to go with halo and deca in hopes it works .


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

It will definitely work. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bjsray (Jun 8, 2012)

*halo for her  How many pills should I start with?*

I am going to start taking a cycle of halo for her. How many should I start with since this is first time on a cycle.  I have taken ephedrine before and did good. Also I took Clen and did well. I am 40 years old weight is 132 and I am 5 foot 7 inches. I work out 5 days a week with weights and I run sprints.  I just want to take it to next level.


----------

